# Gravely model L (hi / lo) shifter lever



## Douglas Lee (Apr 20, 2019)

With a 30 inch mower deck operating on a model L Gravely, when you change from lo range to hi range, does this change both the pto speed and the ground speed of the garden tractor?


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Don't know much about the gravely but in general when you go from lo to high range the ground speed changes and PTO speed does not. Most Implements are designed to run at a certain RPM to achieve it's task without damaging it's self. You must determine the ground speed for the conditions you are working in


----------



## Steven Crooks (Feb 3, 2020)

Douglas Lee said:


> With a 30 inch mower deck operating on a model L Gravely, when you change from lo range to hi range, does this change both the pto speed and the ground speed of the garden tractor?


Yes, it does change both speeds. That's why you only operate the sickle bar mower in low range so you don't shake the darned thing apart.


----------

